# Neuer Rechner mit Wasserkühlung bis 2000,-€



## hunterseyes (28. Januar 2020)

*Neuer Rechner mit Wasserkühlung bis 2000,-€*

Hi, da ich mit meinen System momentan nicht so recht zufrieden bin, benötige ich zwingend ein neues.

*Wofür?*

 Spiele ArcheAge, GuildWars2, hoffe bald mal A.IR in maximaler Qualitätseinstellung mit einer Auflösung um 1920x1080
Muiltiaccount-Nutzung dieser Spiele (3Accounts gleichzeitig + Youtube+Discord+...+....)
Streamingdienste wie Netflix, amazonprime usw
word, exel,...homepageerstellung, bloggestaltung usw

*Noch was an Hardware vorhanden?*

ich werde die 2070 Super ins neue System mitnehmen wollen

*Noch was wichtiges?*

Ja, es sollte möglichst leise sein und schick aussehen. Schick meine ich exklusiv, nicht kindisch, mir gefallen irgendwie die bunten Arbeitsspeicher aus dem alten System, die wirken beruhigend. (Ich mag diesen Aquarium-stil) (16GB DDR4-Ram Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro C16 XMP 2.0 Enthusiast 3200Mhz) Wobei ich da denke gleich auf 32gb gehen würde.

*Preisrahmen?*

2000,-€ sollten nciht überschritten werden, kann auch gern, wenn es sinnvoll ist darunter sein.
​

Edit: *Altes System *geht an meinen Sohn, es liegt nicht an der Leistung, sonder einfach nur, mag ich es nicht mit den ganzen Problemen die ich mit dem Ding hatte. Weis das ist komisch, ich mag es einfach cniht mehr.: Win 10 64Bit home
AMD Ryzen 7 3700x (OC4,2Ghz)
16GB DDR4-Ram Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro C16 XMP 2.0 Enthusiast 3200Mhz
Geforce GTX 2070 Super Jetstream
X570 Gaming Egde WiFi
1 TB M.2 970Evo Plus
Define R6 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2020)

Welche Probleme hattest du denn? Eine bessere CPU macht ja keinen Sinn, an sich kann es nur am Board und/oder RAM liegen ^^  

Vlt. wäre ein neues Board und statt des Corsair-RAM ein anderes RAM besser? Es gibt zB das G.Skill Trident RGB speziell für Ryzen, das läuft dann also auch sicher. Dazu dann vlt ein Board Asus mit RGB-Kompatibilität.


----------



## hunterseyes (28. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welche Probleme hattest du denn? Eine bessere CPU macht ja keinen Sinn, an sich kann es nur am Board und/oder RAM liegen ^^
> 
> Vlt. wäre ein neues Board und statt des Corsair-RAM ein anderes RAM besser? Es gibt zB das G.Skill Trident RGB speziell für Ryzen, das läuft dann also auch sicher. Dazu dann vlt ein Board Asus mit RGB-Kompatibilität.



Habe viele Probleme gelöst bisher, aber irgendwie scheint es noch nicht 100%ig zu laufen. Board ist ja Asus ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING, den Arbeitsspeicher hab ich auch ausgetauscht, da war vorher G.skill Ripjaws3200mhz drinnen, die nicht liefen und Bluescreens verursachten, seit der Corsair drinnen ist, geht es wesentlich besser, bisher ohne Abstürzte und Bluescreens. Den dicken Noctua NH-D15 hab ich auch gleich mit entsorgt, der versperrte komplett den Zugang zu den ramspeicherbänken und lag extrem dicht auf den Ramriegel auf. 

Momentan läuft der Rechner zwar besser, wesentlich besser. Habe das Gefühl, dass die Leistung nicht 100% entspricht. Nach wie vor gibt es Probleme mit MSAAx2/4/8. Die GRafik zb in Archeage kann ich auhc nicht komplett auf max stellen und lebe mit hohen/sehrhohen Einstellungen, Schatten komplett aus, keine wolkeneffekte, keine wettereffekte kein visualiationeffekte wasserrspiegelungen uvm. Er springt meist zw 20-120fps. Wenn zu viele SPieler kommen, schlate ich schon automatisch auf die Optimierungsoption die alles runterskalliert, sonst würde das spiel bei den schlachten 200vs200 einfrieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Habe viele Probleme gelöst bisher, aber irgendwie scheint es noch nicht 100%ig zu laufen. Board ist ja Asus ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING, den Arbeitsspeicher hab ich auch ausgetauscht, da war vorher G.skill Ripjaws3200mhz drinnen, die nicht liefen und Bluescreens verursachten, seit der Corsair drinnen ist, geht es wesentlich besser, bisher ohne Abstürzte und Bluescreens. Den dicken Noctua NH-D15 hab ich auch gleich mit entsorgt, der versperrte komplett den Zugang zu den ramspeicherbänken und lag extrem dicht auf den Ramriegel auf.
> 
> Momentan läuft der Rechner zwar besser, wesentlich besser. Habe das Gefühl, dass die Leistung nicht 100% entspricht. Nach wie vor gibt es Probleme mit MSAAx2/4/8. Die GRafik zb in Archeage kann ich auhc nicht komplett auf max stellen und lebe mit hohen/sehrhohen Einstellungen, Schatten komplett aus, keine wolkeneffekte, keine wettereffekte kein visualiationeffekte wasserrspiegelungen uvm. Er springt meist zw 20-120fps. Wenn zu viele SPieler kommen, schlate ich schon automatisch auf die Optimierungsoption die alles runterskalliert, sonst würde das spiel bei den schlachten 200vs200 einfrieren.


An der Hardware selbst kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Jedenfalls nicht an der Leistung. Dein altes System erscheint mir ziemlich gaming-tauglich.

Wenn du nur das Gefühl hast, dass die Leistung nicht dem entspricht, was dein System eigentlich leisten sollte, mach Benchmarks (CPU, GPU, Speicher und M.2) und vergleich die Ergebnisse mit denen anderer User oder Tests aus dem Netz. Dann hast du erstmal n Anhaltspunkt und Fakten. 

Zum anderen zieht MSAA sowieso massiv Leistung und kann eigentlich getrost ignoriert werden. Schalte via DSR lieber auf 1440p statt auf 1080p. Das braucht weniger Leistung und glättet das Bild mindestens ebenso gut, wenn nicht besser. 

Hast du dir mal HWMonitor gezogen? Damit kannst du die Temperatur und Auslastung der Hardware ganz gut beobachten. Möglicherweise ist es ein Hitzeproblem. Zu wenig oder zu viel Wärmeleitpaste? Hast du bereits nach geschaut und ggf. gewechselt? Was hast du für n CPU-Lüfter? 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an deiner M.2. Ich hatte vor kurzem das Problem, dass nach Einbau (und Windoof-Installation) meiner M.2 Spiele nicht mehr richtig liefen. Speziell DBZ: Kakarot fiel da negativ durch extreme Ruckler auf. Eine übermäßige und unverhältnismäßig hohe Auslastung der Hardware konnte ich allerdings nicht feststellen. Also hab ich mal die Holzhammermethode versucht und Windows neu zu installieren versucht. Und siehe da: Fehler gefunden. Es hatte vorher was mit der Formatierung der Datenträger nicht ganz hingehauen. Irgendein Protokoll, Format...what ever. Wodurch Windows sich auch erstmal nicht einfach so installieren lassen wollte. Allerdings habe ich meine M.2 und meine SSD nochmals formatiert und schon lief alles wieder wie Butter.


----------



## hunterseyes (28. Januar 2020)

DSR kann ich bei Archeage nicht ausprobieren. Da erscheint 1920x1080 max zu sein - oder wird das wegen meinem monitor limitiert?
Benchmarks hatte ich zb furmark genommen, allerdings find ich mich beim vergleichen nicht so richtig zurecht. da steht zwar als vergleich dann bei der 1920x1080auflösung, wenn ich mit MSAAx8teste, gibt es da keine referenzwerte. also müsste ich ohne testen.

neuer CPU Lüfter ist cooling freezer 7pro rev2
Zu wenig oder zu viel wärmeleitpaste kann ich nicht beurteilen, wurde in einem Fachgeschäft umgebaut.

Eben mal dieses Geforce experience getestet, auf optimieren gestellt, dann mal Einstellungen und von 100% Qualität etwas zurückgeschraubt auf 80% hin zur Leistung.  Das SPiel ruckelt dann nur vor sich hin und die Texturen zb im charaktermenü bauen sich sehr langsam auf. da muss ich dann noch mehr Einstellungen runter schrauben. Probehalber alles an Schatten ausgestellt und hat sich verbessert. mal sehen was man noch abschalten kann, damit sich die elistung hält und dennoch schön ausschaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2020)

Ich hab auch das Asus ROG Strix X570-F Gaming und keinerlei Probleme mit einem Ryzen 5 3600. Ich hab Crucial Ballistix Sport LT drin - bei Asus gibt es recht ausführliche Files, in denen viele RAM-Riegel getestet wurden. Der G.Skill Trident Z Neo zb wäre dabei. 

Evlt. übertaktet dein PC automatisch und übertreibt es bzw. das Netzteil passt nicht ganz? So oder so könnten die "Probleme" aber auch einfach nur "normal" sein, da müsstest du eben mal schauen, wie die Erfahrungen zu dem Spiel allgemein sind. Vlt stören auch Tools, die mit installiert sind und laufen, ohne dass du es merkst?


----------



## hunterseyes (28. Januar 2020)

> Vlt stören auch Tools, die mit installiert sind und laufen, ohne dass du es merkst?



Ich spiele in der Regel momentan immer nur mit einem acc und höre nebenbei musik (YouTube oder windowsmediaplayer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinste damit alles an Prozesse beim Taskmanager?
DAs mit demÜbertakten kann schons ein, hatte das OC auf 4,2ghz aber shcon wieder seit längerer zeit resettet, steht also wieder normal bei 3600ghz. wobei mit dem taskmanager scheint er dennoch auf 4,2ghz zu laufen, wobei ich trau dem eh nicht, der zeigte mit bei meinem alten 3770k i7 auch 5ghz an.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Meinste damit alles an Prozesse beim Taskmanager?


 ja, auch unten rechts in der Taskleiste mal schauen, bei "ausgeblendete Symbole", da sind auch oft Tools, die mit Windows starten, obwohl man es gar nicht braucht/will. 

BIOS vom Board ist aktuell?


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> DSR kann ich bei Archeage nicht ausprobieren. Da erscheint 1920x1080 max zu sein - oder wird das wegen meinem monitor limitiert?


Wird eigentlich nicht vom Monitor limitiert, nein. Das Bild wird halt einfach nur nativ in höherer Auflösung berechnet und dann auf die Auflösung des Monitors skaliert. 



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Benchmarks hatte ich zb furmark genommen, allerdings find ich mich beim vergleichen nicht so richtig zurecht. da steht zwar als vergleich dann bei der 1920x1080auflösung, wenn ich mit MSAAx8teste, gibt es da keine referenzwerte. also müsste ich ohne testen.
> 
> neuer CPU Lüfter ist cooling freezer 7pro rev2
> Zu wenig oder zu viel wärmeleitpaste kann ich nicht beurteilen, wurde in einem Fachgeschäft umgebaut.


Lad dir mal HWMonitor runter und teste die Temperatur und Auslastung trotzdem mal. Auch im laufenden Spiel. 



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Eben mal dieses Geforce experience getestet, auf optimieren gestellt, dann mal Einstellungen und von 100% Qualität etwas zurückgeschraubt auf 80% hin zur Leistung.  Das SPiel ruckelt dann nur vor sich hin und die Texturen zb im charaktermenü bauen sich sehr langsam auf. da muss ich dann noch mehr Einstellungen runter schrauben. Probehalber alles an Schatten ausgestellt und hat sich verbessert. mal sehen was man noch abschalten kann, damit sich die elistung hält und dennoch schön ausschaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheint ein Speicherproblem zu sein. 

Am besten, du versuchst, wenn Benchmarks und HWMonitor nichts anormales anzeigen, die Holzhammermethode und installierst Windows neu. Mal ne reine "echte" Neuinstallation und nicht nur auf Werkeinstellung zurück setzen.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. Januar 2020)

> Scheint ein Speicherproblem zu sein.



Was genau? Dann die M.2, also Festplatte?
Werde das heute im laufe des Tages neu aufsetzen, dauert dann ne Weile, bis ich mich wieder melde.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2020)

Wie sieht es denn bei anderen Spielen aus?


----------



## fud1974 (29. Januar 2020)

Hmm.... Ich weiß ja nicht.. ich schließ mich den Vorschreibern an, schon dein "altes" System sollte für so ziemlich alles reichen, zumal in 1920x1080 ..............

Aber ich kenn das Spiel jetzt auch nicht. Es gibt Spiele, die bringen so gut wie  jedes System an seine Grenzen, obwohl es optisch nicht mal so gut aussieht.

"Greedfall" habe ich gerade hier als Beispiel. Neigt auch bei meinen neuen System dazu in manchen Szenen Stotterer zu haben. Ich hab das auf drei Rechnern ausprobiert... das ist einfach stellenweise schlecht optimiert
bzw. einer der grafischen Optionen (Texturqualität eventuell) killed so ziemlich jedes System, ich hab da keinen Unterschied zwischen einem recht aktuellen Mittelklassesystem und einem von vor 8 Jahren (wenn gleiche, halbwegs aktuelle Grafikkarte verbaut).
Und es sieht zwar manchmal gut aus, aber nicht so gut dass man erwarten müsste man bräuchte dafür einen Hochleistungsrechner.

Insofern halt mal schauen ob das Spiel bei anderen wirklich besser läuft bevor man sich in Unkosten reinstürzt... 

Scheint ja bei Archeage schon seit Jahren ein Problem zu sein:

https://www.reddit.com/r/archeage/comments/5mx8ir/how_to_get_more_then_100_fps_consistently/


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Was genau? Dann die M.2, also Festplatte?


Genau. Möglicherweise hast du ein ähnliches Problem, wie ich es hatte. Ist halt aber nur eine Vermutung. ^^

Und teste auch mal andere Spiele aus.


----------



## hunterseyes (30. Januar 2020)

Update: 

Das System wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt, Biosupdate und alle anderen Updates durchgeführt. Die Lüfter (front) wurden nun korrekt angeschlossen, waren wohl für den Anschluss der Wasserkühlung dran. Zusätzlich, weil ich die Farbspiele so geil fand, nachträglich der Arbeitsspeicher auf 32GB erweitert.

Spiel wieder draufgezogen und siehe da, es funktionierte. Danach das Spiel beendet und nach dem Mittagessen nochmal gestartet: Bäm. fps dropts (25-99) und lags. Hab mich dann an Foren und Mitspieler gewandt diese rieten dann im Spiel von DX11 auf DX9 zu setzen. Tada - funktionierte.

Bin noch dabei die anderen Spiele wie gw2 und TESO zu installieren und hoffe, dass dort auch alles läuft. Bin glücklich nach über 4 Monaten die Probleme beseitigt zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Das System wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt, Biosupdate und alle anderen Updates durchgeführt. Die Lüfter (front) wurden nun korrekt angeschlossen, waren wohl für den Anschluss der Wasserkühlung dran. Zusätzlich, weil ich die Farbspiele so geil fand, nachträglich der Arbeitsspeicher auf 32GB erweitert.
> 
> ...


 Manchmal sind die Lösungen aber auch ZU einfach...


----------



## fud1974 (30. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Hab mich dann an Foren und Mitspieler gewandt diese rieten dann im Spiel von DX11 auf DX9 zu setzen. Tada - funktionierte.



Ich bin der Meinung das stand da auch im Reddit .... deshalb sag ich ja, manche Spiele sind derartig schlecht optimiert oder buggy, die kriegste auch mit viel starker Hardware draufwerfen kaum in den Griff obwohl die gar nicht danach aussehen.


----------



## hunterseyes (30. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das stand da auch im Reddit .... deshalb sag ich ja, manche Spiele sind derartig schlecht optimiert oder buggy, die kriegste auch mit viel starker Hardware draufwerfen kaum in den Griff obwohl die gar nicht danach aussehen.



Wäre das Spiel vom Housinginhalt nicht so genial und gäbe es dahingehend eine Alternative, würde ich sicher wechseln. Leider ist meine Suche bisher erfolglos geblieben. Mal schauen was 2020-2021 so bringt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Das System wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt, Biosupdate und alle anderen Updates durchgeführt. Die Lüfter (front) wurden nun korrekt angeschlossen, waren wohl für den Anschluss der Wasserkühlung dran. Zusätzlich, weil ich die Farbspiele so geil fand, nachträglich der Arbeitsspeicher auf 32GB erweitert.
> 
> ...



Na siehst du.  Manchmal funktioniert die Holzhammer-Methode doch am besten. 

Aber nur mal aus Neugierde: Du wolltest dein "altes" System deinem Sohn geben, weil's dir ja nicht gefiel. Aufgrund der Probleme. Was ist nun damit? Muss dein Sohn jetzt darben oder kriegt er es trotzdem?


----------



## hunterseyes (30. Januar 2020)

Natürlich bekommt er es dennoch. Ist zwar noch etwas Zeit bis zum Geburtstag (Mitte Mai) aber man kann ja nie genug Zeit in die Planung stecken. Hoffe, dass ein neues System nicht wieder monatelange Probleme verursacht. Wobei, momentan fängt es etwas an zu stocken. wenn ich mir dann im taskmanager anschaue, verstehe ich das mit dem cache nicht. Hab das Spiel beendet, alles geschlossen und schaue momentan eig nur ne Serie. Wieso wird da der cache aufrecht erhalten und stets weiter "vollgemüllt"? Müsste der sich nicht mal leeren oder ist da ne Einstellung einfach nur falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, die ursprüngliche Frage gilt immer noch, insbesondere nach einem hochwertigen leistungsstarken und leisen System.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt er es dennoch. Ist zwar noch etwas Zeit bis zum Geburtstag (Mitte Mai) aber man kann ja nie genug Zeit in die Planung stecken. Hoffe, dass ein neues System nicht wieder monatelange Probleme verursacht. Wobei, momentan fängt es etwas an zu stocken. wenn ich mir dann im taskmanager anschaue, verstehe ich das mit dem cache nicht. Hab das Spiel beendet, alles geschlossen und schaue momentan eig nur ne Serie. Wieso wird da der cache aufrecht erhalten und stets weiter "vollgemüllt"? Müsste der sich nicht mal leeren oder ist da ne Einstellung einfach nur falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Im Cache" heißt nur, dass der Speicher reserviert ist für Dinge, die du laut Windows-Analyse oft nutzt oder überhaupt mal genutzt hast. Das wird aber SOFORT überschrieben, wenn der PC es für etwas anderes braucht. Effektiv ist das also quasi so, als wäre "im Cache" = "freier Speicher".


----------

